# I want one of these internety phones but i am poor



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

What is the most affordable one where i can use it for facebook and urban and the likes, but is also not a heap of junk?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Budget for phone? 
Budget for contract?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2012)

So you'll be taking money from other parts of your meagre budget for the dubious pleasure of accessing fb & u75 on the move?


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 26, 2012)

Tar I have a cpl of spare ones blackberry curve nokia n95

Pm me


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe like a tenner a month.  £50 max on a handset.

I just had a look on tesco phone shop and they have ones starting at £7-£10 a month with free handsets.  This includes stuff like an HTC desire and a blackberry.  What's the catch here, are they always so cheap?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Maybe like a tenner a month.  £50 max on a handset.
> 
> I just had a look on tesco phone shop and they have ones starting at £7-£10 a month with free handsets.  This includes stuff like an HTC desire and a blackberry.  What's the catch here, are they always so cheap?


I have a HTC desire. Its old. About 2 and a half, or maybe even 3 years. Its slow, and pretty shit for apps. But it still works, and lets me use the internet and email.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> So you'll be taking money from other parts of your meagre budget for the dubious pleasure of accessing fb & u75 on the move?


 
Precisely.  I am thinking I might renegotiate my debt repayments to the bank to free up an extra tenner a month, so everyone wins (except the bank).

I need mobile internet in my life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Precisely.  I am thinking I might renegotiate my debt repayments to the bank to free up an extra tenner a month, so everyone wins (except the bank).
> 
> I need mobile internet in my life.


More than, say, an extra meal a week?


----------



## toblerone3 (Nov 26, 2012)

There are many better things to spend your money on. Its not worth it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Precisely. I am thinking I might renegotiate my debt repayments to the bank to free up an extra tenner a month, so everyone wins (except the bank).
> 
> I need mobile internet in my life.


 
It doesn't sound like internet on the go is really a priority, especially if you are renegotiating debt payments for a tenner a month.
I have a HTC, I have a pay as you go orange contract that comes to 5 quids. I can boost it to internet whenever I want for a month by adding £5. I have never ever actually had the need to do this. In fact I have switched back to an older phone that works better as a phone (without internet).


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

Tar if you can, I'd try and find a bit more for the phone and spend less per month.

If you can find around £100 to buy something like the Huawei Ascend G300 it will be far more satisfactory for using it as you want to. Buy something much cheaper and you may not have bothered.

The other advantage to this method is that if you find yourself proper skint down the line, you don't have to worry about a Direct Debit going out, you can just go a month without a phone.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> More than, say, an extra meal a week?


 


toblerone3 said:


> There are many better things to spend your money on. Its not worth it


 


ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It doesn't sound like internet on the go is really a priority, especially if you are renegotiating debt payments for a tenner a month


 
Are you guys kidding, it'll be fucking awesome.


----------



## ymu (Nov 26, 2012)

You'd probably be best off buying a second-hand phone - lots of places on the high street sell them. Mine was £30 a couple of years ago but I'm not sure what model it is - some Sony Ericsson thing on Android. Works fine for browsing and watching films in the bath.

If you do that, you can get a SIM-only deal which will be cheaper for the same phone service and you're not tied into a contract, so you're free to cancel if you find a cheaper deal/are skint.

Think about how much data you would be using. The basic allowance with most cheap contracts is fine if you're just browsing text but video and music use a lot more. If you wanted to use lots of data on the move you'd need a more expensive contract (or lots of free wifi in your area).


----------



## TruXta (Nov 26, 2012)

What @ymu said. And where've you been, y? Good to see you again.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 26, 2012)

fuck seals said:


> Tar I have a cpl of spare ones blackberry curve nokia n95
> 
> Pm me


 
DID YOU SEE THIS BIT?


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> DID YOU SEE THIS BIT?


 
thx qc

to be fair, i should point out that hey are both locked to orange/ee, but that's £5's work on any high st to solve


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh sorry I did see that @fuck seals I am just busying myself with various forms of study hell so I was going to message you later when I take a break


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> @fuck seals


Apparently that doesn't work for those of us sensible enough to have a space in our name.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Apparently that doesn't work for numpties


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Apparently that doesn't work for those of us sensible enough to have a space in our name.


Are you sure, @#mrs quoad# ?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> Are you sure, @#mrs quoad# ?


Yes. Though I did get the alert from the message you quoted.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

_@#mrs quoad#_


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

See?

Your attempts at alerting me are failing.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 26, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Yes. Though I did get the alert from the message you quoted.


Just wondering as this makes it look like it should work.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

Lazy Llama said:


> Just wondering as this makes it look like it should work.


Well. It doesn't.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

@"mrs quoad"

??


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Tar if you can, I'd try and find a bit more for the phone and spend less per month.
> 
> If you can find around £100 to buy something like the Huawei Ascend G300 it will be far more satisfactory for using it as you want to. Buy something much cheaper and you may not have bothered.
> 
> The other advantage to this method is that if you find yourself proper skint down the line, you don't have to worry about a Direct Debit going out, you can just go a month without a phone.


 
Or get someone to buy you one for Christmas


----------



## tarannau (Nov 26, 2012)

*-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·*mrs quoad-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·**


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Or get someone to buy you one for Christmas


 
I need it for uni, honest.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Or get someone to buy you one for Christmas


 
I'm getting everyone to give me money for xmas.  Then I'm going to use that to buy some new clothes to look less of a tramp, and put the rest in the bank towards living expenses. 

I really need a job


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I'm getting everyone to give me money for xmas. Then I'm going to use that to buy some new clothes to look less of a tramp, and put the rest in the bank towards living expenses.
> 
> I really need a job


 
Me as well mate!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

gotta be the crackberry hasn't it? fuck seals has a second hand one there, so keep it gansta.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> gotta be the crackberry hasn't it? fuck seals has a second hand one there, so keep it gansta.


 
Bit crap on the internet fronts thought aren't they?

Great if you want to organise a riot on BBM mind.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Me as well mate!


 
Yeah brutal times in the job market (he says, pretending to have made any real effort at all to find one).

I have a student loan I am trying to live off. It would be fine for the 9 month term, but stretching it to a full 12 months leaves a ridiculously tight budget and make me want to cry.

*Tbf I have applied for a couple of jobs, it was all very disheartening.  



DotCommunist said:


> gotta be the crackberry hasn't it? fuck seals has a second hand one there, so keep it gansta.


 
I have asked fuck seals for the crackberry (as the youth presumably call it)


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Bit crap on the internet fronts thought aren't they?
> 
> Great if you want to organise a riot on BBM mind.


 
Crap how?  As long as I can view webpages I am happy.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Crap how? As long as I can view webpages I am happy.


 
Tiny low res screens make viewing the web a frustrating experience. You may have some joy using one those apps that people use to access the boards if they do them for BB.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Bit crap on the internet fronts thought aren't they?
> 
> Great if you want to organise a riot on BBM mind.


 

basic, but if all you want is faceache and urban it'd do.

Personally I hunger for an xperia. Pricey tho.


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did anyone try @mrsquoad

@mrs_quoad


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 26, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> basic, but if all you want is faceache and urban it'd do.
> 
> Personally I hunger for an xperia. Pricey tho.


 
Well facebook has an app, so it's a bit different. Full fat urban is a bit different and the new boards don't have such a good mobile skin as the old vbulliten.

There are way better phones then the xperia for the same money, but I'm personally biased against a cunt of a company like sony.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 26, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> @"mrs quoad"
> 
> ??


Nope.


tarannau said:


> *-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·*mrs quoad-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·**


*-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·*nope-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·**




tar1984 said:


> Did anyone try @mrsquoad
> 
> @mrs_quoad


Nope.

Thankfully.


----------



## such and such (Nov 26, 2012)

Wait, does this mean I might be ignoring people who desperately want my attention? How rude of me


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

such and such said:


> Wait, does this mean I might be ignoring people who desperately want my attention? How rude of me


 
Nobody wants my attention and my name works perfectly


----------



## tar1984 (Nov 26, 2012)

@lizzieloo


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> @lizzieloo


 
ooooooooo   I have a Galaxy Ace by the way, it's a 10er a month, I can't afford much either. everyone that likes phones will say it's shit but it does the internet and that and I'm more than happy with it, Android and no Flash. Iplayer doesn't work but netflix and youtube do.


----------



## Manter (Nov 27, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Nope.
> 
> *-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·*nope-:¦:-·:*'"*:·.-:¦:-·**
> 
> ...


we did this for about three hours in the Brixton thread the other week:  spaces = non person.  (or serenely untroubled person)


----------



## such and such (Nov 27, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> Nobody wants my attention and my name works perfectly


 
@lizzieloo
_@lizzieloo_
@lizzieloo


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## tar1984 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the phone advice @lizzieloo i also just want one that does internet.  i won't use it for games or youtube probably, just browsing.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 27, 2012)

I was going to suggest a 2nd hand iPhone 3GS, which are still OK phones, very well built so pretty reliable.

Blimey, still fetching over 100 quid.  Hmm. 

I'm not sure how well older android phones are keeping up with the releases of Android so that might be a bit of a cautionary note, might take a bit of hacking about to get the new OS's and apps to run if can at all.  Older android phones are mere tadpoles compared to the quad core computing beasts that are now being shipped.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2012)

Get a Samsung Ace, it's fine.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 27, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Maybe like a tenner a month. £50 max on a handset.
> 
> I just had a look on tesco phone shop and they have ones starting at £7-£10 a month with free handsets. This includes stuff like an HTC desire and a blackberry. What's the catch here, are they always so cheap?


I've been with Tesco a while, they offer capped plans (you have to top up if it runs out). No catch, been very happy with them. Datas plans tent to be fairly low but if you have access to wifi it's not a problem. Even when I was working in a warehouse and checking FB and Urban all break I never got through the 500mb.



lizzieloo said:


> Get a Samsung Ace, it's fine.


This is what I have. It's fine.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2012)

The ace is around the same price as the iPhone 3GS on ebay.

3GS runs iOS 6 which is excellent in many ways, shame about the maps.

Comes down to preference.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 28, 2012)

Even as an android user, I'd rather have the 3gs over the lower res Ace.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunray said:


> The ace is around the same price as the iPhone 3GS on ebay.
> 
> 3GS runs iOS 6 which is excellent in many ways, shame about the maps.
> 
> Comes down to preference.


The Ace is free witha 24 month £15 a month contract from Tesco Mobile though. I got it because I was already on a sim only contract and my handset broke.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2012)

This is worth noting and something I checked before I suggested the 3GS

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/09/25/ios-6-on-iphone-3gs-final-impressions-and-performance/

As the later versions of iOS on the 3G pushed it into the ground.  iOS6 is definitely snappier on my 4 than iOS5 and has some really nice touches like the full screen browsing in landscape mode.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 28, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> The Ace is free witha 24 month £15 a month contract from Tesco Mobile though. I got it because I was already on a sim only contract and my handset broke.


 
That's not free, thats 360 quid over two years?

I'm suggesting a one off costs for the phone + cheap payg sim so just pay what you use if you have the cash.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunray said:


> The ace is around the same price as the iPhone 3GS on ebay.
> 
> 3GS runs iOS 6 which is excellent in many ways, shame about the maps.
> 
> Comes down to preference.


 
not a tenner a month though which is what tar said.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 28, 2012)

Sunray said:


> That's not free, thats 360 quid over two years?
> 
> I'm suggesting a one off costs for the phone + cheap payg sim so just pay what you use if you have the cash.


 
If you don't have 100 quid though you can't do it.


----------

